# STRAIGHT GAMES CAR CLUB PICNIC



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

THATS RIGHT HERE AGAIN AUG 22, 2010 BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR DONT MISS IT


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

The BIZZNESS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 20 2010, 12:59 PM~18093361
> *
> *


   b right there too


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 20 2010, 10:11 PM~18099474
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18093191
> *THATS RIGHT HERE AGAIN AUG 22, 2010 BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR DONT MISS IT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18093191
> *THATS RIGHT HERE AGAIN AUG 22, 2010 BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR DONT MISS IT
> *




HANG 'EM ' HIGH WILL BE THERE


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit ***** im on ma way, i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

WERE AT HOMIE J ST PARK


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

you know!!!! j street the spot it going down :biggrin:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT LEVEL WILL BE N THE HSE WAD UP SAN DIEGO CRUZ BY OUR PAGE DROP SUM LINES WE'LL BRING SUM CARS UP THERE U GOT MY WORD :boink:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TIME FRAME PLEASE...???


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jul 26 2010, 04:57 PM~18146059
> *NEXT LEVEL WILL BE N THE HSE WAD UP SAN DIEGO CRUZ BY OUR PAGE DROP SUM LINES WE'LL BRING SUM CARS UP THERE U GOT MY WORD :boink:
> *


i will hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

THE ROYALS FROM VEGAS WILL BE IN THE BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 21 2010, 03:02 AM~18100156
> *HANG 'EM ' HIGH WILL BE THERE
> *


Wud up big juan? Fuc it, strictly ridin be there 2.!! Wud up straight game????!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 21 2010, 12:26 AM~18099567
> *
> *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*BOMB ASS HOP..... TROPHIES / CASH / RAFFEL PRIZES / AND GOOD ASS FOOD 

PROVIDED ONCE AGAIN BY THE GAME SEE U THERE!!

*


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

STR8TIPPIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!.......


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 27 2010, 09:18 PM~18159719
> *THE ROYALS FROM VEGAS WILL BE IN THE BUILDING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





STRANGER!!! WERE YOU BEEN ..... LONG TIME HOW IS EVERYTHANG.....


----------



## MR CADILLAC COWBOY (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18093191
> *THATS RIGHT HERE AGAIN AUG 22, 2010 BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR DONT MISS IT
> *


look know further :rimshot: here i is uffin:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR CADILLAC COWBOY_@Jul 28 2010, 03:50 PM~18165998
> *look know further :rimshot: here i is uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

ONE MORE TIME ITS GOIN DOWN!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT 4 one of the tighest summer function's :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

What up folks. Can anybody get in touch with Tony for me? I bought his 99 Lincoln Town Car (the one with the cameleon paint) a few months ago. I'm looking for the paint codes for the car. I'm trying to paint some engine stuff and would like the codes. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT I'll be taking on CHAIO that day...with my 1 battery set up. :biggrin: 


It's gonna be another good one folks.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Jul 28 2010, 06:24 AM~18161946
> *
> Wud up big juan? Fuc it, strictly ridin be there 2.!! Wud up straight game????!!!!!!
> *



WHAT UP BIG RIC WE GOING OUT THERE TO GET IT CRACK-N


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jul 28 2010, 11:47 AM~18163439
> *BOMB ASS HOP..... TROPHIES / CASH / RAFFEL PRIZES / AND GOOD ASS FOOD
> 
> PROVIDED ONCE AGAIN BY THE GAME  SEE U THERE!!
> ...


TTT


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 27 2010, 08:18 PM~18159719
> *THE ROYALS FROM VEGAS WILL BE IN THE BUILDING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
I HOPE YALL BRING THAT RAG CAPRICE!!!!! :x: I GOTTA C THAT BAD BOY N PERSON!!!! :biggrin: AND YEAH ITS DEFINITLY GONNA B A GREAT TIME!!!! THEM STREETS WILL B THERE WITHOUT A DOUBT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG DUKE 714 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

ISLANDERS C.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;E L C O ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

INTRUDERS,SPIRIT and MAJESTICS will be rolling out to represent AZ.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> *BOMB ASS HOP..... TROPHIES / CASH / RAFFEL PRIZES / AND GOOD ASS FOOD
> 
> PROVIDED ONCE AGAIN BY THE GAME SEE U THERE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

cant wait 4 this one


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 13 2010, 09:48 AM~18301332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


===========

*NICE PIC! *


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Aug 14 2010, 07:49 AM~18307246
> *ttt
> *


--------------


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Jul 28 2010, 06:24 AM~18161946
> *
> Wud up big juan? Fuc it, strictly ridin be there 2.!! Wud up straight game????!!!!!!
> *



THAT RIGHT LA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAKEN DOWN EVERY THING MOVING


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 15 2010, 06:38 PM~18316362
> *THAT RIGHT LA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAKEN DOWN EVERY THING MOVING
> *






:wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 15 2010, 06:38 PM~18316362
> *THAT RIGHT LA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAKEN DOWN EVERY THING MOVING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:

 WATS GOIN ON JUAN???


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Aug 16 2010, 10:40 PM~18329601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WATS GOIN ON JUAN???
> *


WHAT UP MIKEY LOOK N FORWARD TO COMING OUT THERE


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>:wow: :wow:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

i had heard it got moved, glad its still on


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Aug 17 2010, 12:04 PM~18333206
> *<span style='color:red'>:wow:  :wow:
> *


Balboa Park :0 :0 :0 
is that by the navy hospital??


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2010, 11:41 AM~18333549
> *Balboa Park :0  :0  :0
> is that by the navy hospital??
> *


yes sir it is


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2010, 01:41 PM~18333549
> *Balboa Park :0  :0  :0
> is that by the navy hospital??
> *


IS THAT A GOOD SPOT CLOSE TO THE WATER ?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 17 2010, 12:57 PM~18333724
> *IS THAT A GOOD SPOT CLOSE TO THE WATER ?
> *


not the beach, but close to the Port and downtown.
up on a hill so you get the ocean breeze there


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Aug 17 2010, 12:04 PM~18333206
> *<span style='color:red'>:wow:  :wow:
> *



is this the new address


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2010, 01:00 PM~18333752
> *not the beach, but close to the Port and downtown.
> up on a hill so you get the ocean breeze there
> *



U NEED THE BREEZE TO HELP LIFT THAT FRONT END UP LOL


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18333925
> *U NEED THE BREEZE TO HELP LIFT THAT FRONT END UP LOL
> *


I LOOKED UP ADRESS I WONDER WERES THE CARHOP


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

It should still be good... better then all summer has been... is it in morley feilds or balboa park??????


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

by the exact address looks like its right next to all the museums


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*NEW ADDRESS FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC SAME DATE THIS SUNDAY AUG 22ND NEW BIGGER LOCATION: 
2125 PARK BLVD. SD, CA 92101
(619) 634-6088*

*ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE NAVAL HOSPITAL!!! BIGGER SPOT LOTS OF PARKING, FLAT GROUND AND LARGE PARK GRASS AREA .....THE GAME DON'T STOP*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*IT'S GAME DAY THIS SUNDAY BELIEVE THAT!* :nicoderm:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 17 2010, 02:58 PM~18334723
> *IT'S GAME DAY  THIS SUNDAY BELIEVE THAT!  :nicoderm:
> *



JUST HOPE IT ANIT GAME OVER FOR STRAIGHT GAME THIS SUNDAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 17 2010, 01:33 PM~18334021
> *by the exact address looks like its right next to all the museums
> *



BRING YOUR CUTTY TO THE HOP AND GET BROKE OFF


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 02:16 PM~18334882
> *BRING YOUR CUTTY TO THE HOP AND GET BROKE OFF
> *


well my cutty is not a hopper so im sure i would


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 17 2010, 06:41 PM~18336930
> *well my cutty is not a hopper so im sure i would
> *



WELL SOME BODY FROM YOUR CLUB CAN TAKE THE FAD :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 06:50 PM~18337005
> *WELL SOME BODY FROM YOUR CLUB CAN TAKE THE FAD :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 17 2010, 06:54 PM~18337046
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *



U WANT TO HOP SINCE U POSTING U GOING TO BE THERE DO YOUR CUTTY WANT SOME


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 17 2010, 06:54 PM~18337046
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *



MY BAD U A PROPECT :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 05:50 PM~18337005
> *WELL SOME BODY FROM YOUR CLUB CAN TAKE THE FAD :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


rest of the club is in bakersfield


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18337120
> *U WANT TO HOP SINCE U POSTING U GOING TO BE THERE DO YOUR CUTTY WANT SOME
> *


i want some lets doit :cheesy:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 17 2010, 09:10 PM~18338566
> *i want some lets doit :cheesy:
> *



NOT A PROBLEM CHIPPER


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 PM~18339044
> *NOT A PROBLEM CHIPPER
> *


chipper :roflmao: :nono: se u soon :yes:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*OUT OF TOWNERS THAT R COMING 2 SUPPORT THAT STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC THIS SUNDAY!!!!!

ROLL CALL..........

BIG JOHN / DARREL HOW HIGH
MIKE (MISTER X) TEAM ALL STARS
TODD / STREETLIFE
TEAM BLOW ME AZ.. WILLIE YUM / FRANKS HYDRAULICS ETC...
BACKBUMPER JUAN
RON / BIG PERM / O.J BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS VEGAS
BIG AL DIP'N C.C
KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS
BEACH CITY
BIG BEAR CERTIFIED RIDAZ M.V.
STRETCH NEXT LEVEL
SOUTHSIDE C.C T.J

OF COURSE BIG FISH!!!

MY BAD I MIGHT HAVE MISSED A FEW ....

& YES THE GAME WILL BE INTRODUCING IT'S FRESH FLEET OF BUMPER CHECKERS! :wow: 

THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE LIVE FELLAS!*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

We will be there. Cant miss this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 07:01 PM~18337120
> *U WANT TO HOP SINCE U POSTING U GOING TO BE THERE DO YOUR CUTTY WANT SOME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 PM~18337135
> *MY BAD U A PROPECT :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


AND YET THE CLUB I PROSPECT FOR IS SHUTTING SHIT DOWN IN THIS HOPPIN GAME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:20 PM~18346764
> *AND YET THE CLUB I PROSPECT FOR IS SHUTTING SHIT DOWN IN THIS HOPPIN GAME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WELL U ANIT DOING YOUR PART CHIPPER O MY BAD U ON THE CHEERLEADING UNIT U BETTER NOT BE IN YOUR CAR SUNDAY


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18346969
> *WELL U ANIT DOING YOUR PART CHIPPER O MY BAD U ON THE CHEERLEADING UNIT U BETTER NOT BE IN YOUR CAR SUNDAY
> *


AND U BETTER COME SUNDAY :yessad: CHIPPER


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18347309
> *AND U BETTER COME SUNDAY  :yessad: CHIPPER
> *



CHIPPER MAN U A NOBODY


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:55 PM~18347931
> *CHIPPER MAN U A NOBODY
> *


come sunday will se who is a nobody :boink:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18347309
> *AND U BETTER COME SUNDAY  :yessad: CHIPPER
> *



AND U GOT THE WORD DRAULICS IN YOUR NAME I BET U CANT EVEN BUILD A GATE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 09:03 PM~18348031
> *AND U GOT THE WORD DRAULICS IN YOUR NAME I BET U CANT EVEN BUILD A GATE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 06:38 PM~18346969
> *WELL U ANIT DOING YOUR PART CHIPPER O MY BAD U ON THE CHEERLEADING UNIT U BETTER NOT BE IN YOUR CAR SUNDAY
> *


WELL MY CAR WILL BE THERE REGARDLESS YOU MIGHT GET ME YA MIGHT NOT ITS ALL FUN FOR ME I JUST LIKE TO WATCH THE HOPS BUT ITS GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:08 PM~18348089
> *WELL MY CAR WILL BE THERE REGARDLESS YOU MIGHT GET ME YA MIGHT NOT ITS ALL FUN FOR ME I JUST LIKE TO WATCH THE HOPS BUT ITS GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *



DID U U SAY I MIGHT GET U :roflmao: :roflmao: U ANIT GOT A CHANCE IN HELL AND IT IS GOODTIME FOR ME EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:11 PM~18348123
> *DID U U SAY I MIGHT GET U  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  U ANIT GOT A CHANCE IN HELL AND IT IS GOODTIME  FOR ME EVERY SUNDAY
> *


YEAh it DONT BOTHER ME EITHER WAY I DIDNT BUILD MY CAR FOR MAJOR INCHES JUST BUILT FOR FUN INCHES THATS WHY U DONT SEE ME ON HERE TALKIN SHIT THAT MY CAR IS HOT AND DOIN CRAZY INCHES CAUSE IT WASNT BUILT FOR THAT MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR DAILY DRIVER ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18348158
> *YEAh it DONT BOTHER ME EITHER WAY I DIDNT BUILD MY CAR FOR MAJOR INCHES JUST BUILT FOR FUN INCHES THATS WHY U DONT SEE ME ON HERE TALKIN SHIT THAT MY CAR IS HOT AND DOIN CRAZY INCHES CAUSE IT WASNT BUILT FOR THAT MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR DAILY DRIVER ON THE FREEWAY
> *



MY SHIT DRIVE THE FREEWAY TO U BETTER CHECK YOUR SOURCE HOMIE IF U WANT WE CAN PUT THEM ON THE FREEWAY WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18348158
> *YEAh it DONT BOTHER ME EITHER WAY I DIDNT BUILD MY CAR FOR MAJOR INCHES JUST BUILT FOR FUN INCHES THATS WHY U DONT SEE ME ON HERE TALKIN SHIT THAT MY CAR IS HOT AND DOIN CRAZY INCHES CAUSE IT WASNT BUILT FOR THAT MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR DAILY DRIVER ON THE FREEWAY
> *



IT ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18348222
> *MY SHIT DRIVE THE FREEWAY TO U BETTER CHECK YOUR SOURCE HOMIE  IF U WANT WE CAN PUT THEM ON THE FREEWAY WHEN I GET THERE
> *


I NEVER SAID YOU DONT DRIVE FREEWAY I WAS SAYING MY CAR IS BUILT FOR A DAILY DRIVER NOTHING TO CRAZY ON INCHES


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:23 PM~18348234
> *IT ALL GOOD HOMIE
> *


YEAH I KNOW I JUST HOP FOR FUN ITS ALL FUN TO ME WIN OR LOSE ITS STILL A GOODTIME :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:23 PM~18348246
> *I NEVER SAID YOU DONT DRIVE FREEWAY I WAS SAYING MY CAR IS BUILT FOR A DAILY DRIVER NOTHING TO CRAZY ON INCHES
> *



I RESPECT THAT HOMIE


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:25 PM~18348261
> *I RESPECT THAT HOMIE
> *


YEAH HOMIE I DONT TALK SHIT ON SOMETHING I CANT BACK UP UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE YA KNOW I RESPECT THE TIME AND MONEY PEOPLE PUT IN THERE CARS ITS NOT CHEAP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:27 PM~18348282
> *YEAH HOMIE I DONT TALK SHIT ON SOMETHING I CANT BACK UP UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE YA KNOW I RESPECT THE TIME AND MONEY PEOPLE PUT IN THERE CARS ITS NOT CHEAP
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18348314
> *uffin:
> *



WHAT UP BIG J


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

west west big juan


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 17 2010, 11:28 PM~18340043
> *OUT OF TOWNERS THAT R COMING 2 SUPPORT THAT STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC THIS SUNDAY!!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL..........
> ...


CANT WAIT


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18348158
> *YEAh it DONT BOTHER ME EITHER WAY I DIDNT BUILD MY CAR FOR MAJOR INCHES JUST BUILT FOR FUN INCHES THATS WHY U DONT SEE ME ON HERE TALKIN SHIT THAT MY CAR IS HOT AND DOIN CRAZY INCHES CAUSE IT WASNT BUILT FOR THAT MY SHIT IS BUILT FOR DAILY DRIVER ON THE FREEWAY
> *


what up mike :h5: well they had my ride based today i think chaio started doing the patterns not sure but me and the fam will be there sunday regardless if my ride is done, hit me up if u need anything homie


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 17 2010, 02:55 PM~18334692
> *NEW ADDRESS FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC SAME DATE THIS SUNDAY AUG 22ND  NEW BIGGER LOCATION:
> 2125 PARK BLVD. SD, CA 92101
> (619) 634-6088
> ...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 08:03 PM~18348031
> *AND U GOT THE WORD DRAULICS IN YOUR NAME I BET U CANT EVEN BUILD A GATE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U DAM FOOL


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 19 2010, 07:27 AM~18351151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U DAM FOOL
> *



WHAT UP NEXT LEVEL BIG STRETCH WE READY TO ROLL SUNDAY


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*I SEE YOU JUANITO!!!!! *:nicoderm:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18354043
> *I SEE YOU JUANITO!!!!!  :nicoderm:
> *



WHAT UP BIG SUGE HAVING A LITTLE FUN MAN I CANY WAIT TO GET THERE I NEVER BEEN TO ONE OF YOUR PICNIC BUT HEARD THEY BE OFF THE HOOK I JUST HOPE SD READY TO HOP


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*OOOHH YEA IT'S GOING DOWN BROTHA..... THE GAME IS BRINGING OUR FRESH FLEET OF BUMPER CHECKERS READY TO PLAY...... IM ALREADY KNOWIN U GONNA BE HANDLIN BIZZ.. OR U GONNA BE GETTIN SERVED ON GAME DAY LOL! WHAT IT DOOO JUANITO!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18354109
> *OOOHH YEA IT'S GOING DOWN BROTHA..... THE GAME IS BRINGING OUR FRESH FLEET OF BUMPER CHECKERS READY TO PLAY...... IM ALREADY KNOWIN U GONNA BE HANDLIN BIZZ.. OR U GONNA BE GETTIN SERVED ON GAME DAY LOL!  WHAT IT DOOO JUANITO!!  :biggrin:
> *



LONG I WIN MORE THAN I LOSE IT ALL GOOD BUT I PLAN TO GO UNDEFEETED ON SUNDAY AND TAKE THE HOP MONEY


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*YEA I SEE U ON HERE RUFFLING UP PEEPS FEATHERS LOL!! *:roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 19 2010, 01:48 PM~18354202
> *YEA I SEE U ON HERE RUFFLING UP PEEPS FEATHERS LOL!!  :roflmao:
> *



MAN IM BE PULLING UP ON EVERYTHING IM HAVE ABOUT 7 MOTOR SO I BE TAKEN ON WHO EVER DBL SINGLE I DON'T CARE


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 01:52 PM~18354234
> *MAN IM BE PULLING UP ON EVERYTHING IM HAVE ABOUT 7 MOTOR SO I BE TAKEN ON WHO EVER DBL SINGLE I DON'T CARE
> *


====================================================

*I HEARD THE HELL OUT OF THAT... SEE U SUNDAY HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 01:52 PM~18354234
> *MAN IM BE PULLING UP ON EVERYTHING IM HAVE ABOUT 7 MOTOR SO I BE TAKEN ON WHO EVER DBL SINGLE I DON'T CARE
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 17 2010, 11:28 PM~18340043
> *OUT OF TOWNERS THAT R COMING 2 SUPPORT THAT STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC THIS SUNDAY!!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL..........
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 19 2010, 02:39 PM~18354600
> *
> 
> 
> ...




U CAN GET TO 84COUPE ON MY HIT LIST YOUR CLUB TOO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 19 2010, 03:12 PM~18354841
> *
> *



AL MIKE GOING TO GET U


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[YEA RIGHT;;;</span>


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 04:11 PM~18355250
> *U CAN GET TO 84COUPE ON MY HIT LIST YOUR CLUB TOO
> *


acutely when I read your post I got excited to see some hopping on sunday :thumbsup: and you look like you going to be busy all day because you seem to be calling everybody in sd out :cheesy: and yes you are going to see someone from my club on sunday  

but please don't pull up on me on a circus G body with buckels and missing mouldings I will be offended nah who am i kidding ill hop it :happysad:  two and a half turns chrome coils, lays, 350, I just added more weight in the trunk not lead thou wood and upholstery :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18355825
> *acutely when I read your post I got excited to see some hopping on sunday :thumbsup: and you look like you going to be busy all day because you seem to be calling everybody in sd out  :cheesy:  and yes you are going to see someone from my club on sunday
> 
> but please don't pull up on me on a circus G body with buckels and missing mouldings I will be offended nah who am i kidding ill hop it :happysad:   two and a half turns chrome coils, lays, 350,  I just added more weight in the trunk not lead thou wood and upholstery :naughty:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I CAN SEE U DONT NO MUCH AND WHO I AM MY CAR IS CLEAN AND CHROME OUT CLOWN AND DRIVE THE FREEWAY U NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND U WILL GET PULLED UP ON ALL DAY TO IM NOT COMING ALONE CLOWN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18355825
> *acutely when I read your post I got excited to see some hopping on sunday :thumbsup: and you look like you going to be busy all day because you seem to be calling everybody in sd out  :cheesy:  and yes you are going to see someone from my club on sunday
> 
> but please don't pull up on me on a circus G body with buckels and missing mouldings I will be offended nah who am i kidding ill hop it :happysad:   two and a half turns chrome coils, lays, 350,  I just added more weight in the trunk not lead thou wood and upholstery :naughty:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



TEAM ALL STARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE I HOPE U KNOW WHO THE FUCK WE ARE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18355825
> *acutely when I read your post I got excited to see some hopping on sunday :thumbsup: and you look like you going to be busy all day because you seem to be calling everybody in sd out  :cheesy:  and yes you are going to see someone from my club on sunday
> 
> but please don't pull up on me on a circus G body with buckels and missing mouldings I will be offended nah who am i kidding ill hop it :happysad:   two and a half turns chrome coils, lays, 350,  I just added more weight in the trunk not lead thou wood and upholstery :naughty:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY BOYS IN YOUR TOWN AND I HEARD YOUR CLUB IS ALL CHIPPERS WOW SO IM MOVE MY 24 VOLT AND GO DOWN TO 5 BATT TO HOP YOUR CLUB


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:26 PM~18355853
> *TEAM ALL STARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE I HOPE U KNOW WHO THE FUCK WE ARE
> *


easy there champ yes I don't know who you and I just went by the pics in your avatar and profile if your car is clean and chromed out then you get a big :thumbsup: from me as a matter of fact post a current pic of your car kinda like a name tag that way we all know its you


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:34 PM~18355916
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY BOYS IN YOUR TOWN AND I HEARD YOUR CLUB IS ALL CHIPPERS WOW SO IM MOVE MY 24 VOLT AND GO DOWN TO 5 BATT TO HOP YOUR CLUB
> *


everybody in sd are chippers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we stay lay on the floor for show purpouses :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:34 PM~18355916
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY BOYS IN YOUR TOWN AND I HEARD YOUR CLUB IS ALL CHIPPERS WOW SO IM MOVE MY 24 VOLT AND GO DOWN TO 5 BATT TO HOP YOUR CLUB
> *


just like back in the day :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> everybody in sd are chippers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we stay lay on the floor for show purpouses :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> [/quote
> 
> I RESPECT THAT IM JUST A HOPPER AND THAT WHAT I DO I HOP BUT LOOKN FORWARD TO MEETING U MAKE SURE U COME UP AND SAY HI SUNDAY HOMIE NO LOVE LOST


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> > everybody in sd are chippers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we stay lay on the floor for show purpouses :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> > [/quote
> >
> > I RESPECT THAT IM JUST A HOPPER AND THAT WHAT I DO I HOP BUT LOOKN FORWARD TO MEETING U MAKE SURE U COME UP AND SAY HI SUNDAY HOMIE NO LOVE LOST
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

DAM JUAN. WILL SOMEBODY CALL D & BIG JOHN TO PUT THERE KILLER UP TILL SUNDAY. MAAAAA ***** JUAN GOING HARD. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH DAM KILLERS BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 19 2010, 03:39 PM~18354600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 02:32 PM~18354064
> *WHAT UP BIG SUGE HAVING A LITTLE FUN MAN I CANY WAIT TO GET THERE I NEVER BEEN TO ONE OF YOUR PICNIC BUT HEARD THEY BE OFF THE HOOK I JUST HOPE SD READY TO HOP
> *


JUAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18357200
> *JUAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



what up chaio keepn them on there toes


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18357270
> *what up chaio keepn them on there toes
> *


I CAN SEE THAT!! :wow:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 01:11 PM~18353902
> *WHAT UP NEXT LEVEL BIG STRETCH WE READY TO ROLL SUNDAY
> *


yezzir loc"d and loaded god's will see u sunday :yessad:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 19 2010, 08:21 PM~18357292
> *I CAN SEE THAT!!  :wow:
> *


HEY HEY WUT UP CHAIO. SEE U GUY'S SUNDAY GOD'S WILL LES HAVE A BALL.... :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

we are having single street
single radical
double street
double radical 

classes for our hopp


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 20 2010, 11:05 AM~18361898
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*MY WAY C.C 

AND CITY 2 CITY C.C

ARE ALSO COMING THREW THIS SUNDAY 

IT'S GONNA BE A FULL HOUSE PEEPS GET THEIR EARLY THERES GONNA BE SOME BOMB ASS FOOD BEING SERVED.... OOHH AND THE MR.FROSTY ICE CREAM TRUCK * :naughty:



*SO HERE'S THE LINEUP SO FAR

BIG JOHN / DARREL HOW HIGH
MIKE (MISTER X) TEAM ALL STARS
TODD / STREETLIFE
TEAM BLOW ME AZ.. WILLIE YUM / FRANKS HYDRAULICS ETC...
BACKBUMPER JUAN
RON / BIG PERM / O.J BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS VEGAS
BIG AL DIP'N C.C
KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS
BEACH CITY
BIG BEAR CERTIFIED RIDAZ M.V.
STRETCH NEXT LEVEL
SOUTHSIDE C.C T.J
MY WAY C.C JUST ADDED
CITY 2 CITY C.C JUST ADDED
OF COURSE BIG FISH!!!

MY BAD I MIGHT HAVE MISSED A FEW ....

THE GAME HAS BEEN QUITE FOR A REASON... GETTING CLEAN AND MAKING SURE OUR NEW FLEET OF BUMPER CHECKERS ARE ON POINT 4 OUR ANNUAL :wow: THE GAME HAS BEEN TOLD, OUR PICNIC IS 1 OF THE BEST ON THE WEST COAST.... SO BRING THE FAM OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW* :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 20 2010, 11:40 AM~18362158
> *MY WAY C.C
> 
> AND CITY 2 CITY C.C
> ...


WHAT PART OF THE PARK HOMIE, SO WE CAN GET THERE EARLY???


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 20 2010, 10:53 AM~18362698
> *WHAT PART OF THE PARK HOMIE, SO WE CAN GET THERE EARLY???
> *


was wondering the same thing


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 20 2010, 12:07 AM~18359565
> *we are having single street
> single radical
> double street
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

SO FAR SO GOOD COUNTDOWN :uh:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 20 2010, 10:40 AM~18362158
> *MY WAY C.C
> 
> AND CITY 2 CITY C.C
> ...


MAN I CANT WAIT RT AFTER CHURCH IM ON MA WAY ILL PUT A PRAYER IN FOR ALL OF US ALL, SHUT UP DENA D.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 21 2010, 08:40 AM~18368586
> *MAN I CANT WAIT RT AFTER CHURCH IM  ON MA WAY ILL PUT A PRAYER IN FOR ALL OF US ALL, SHUT UP DENA D.
> *


PRAY FOR THE REST OF US MY BROTHER I NO GOD IZ REAL THANK YOU.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:34 PM~18355916
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY BOYS IN YOUR TOWN AND I HEARD YOUR CLUB IS ALL CHIPPERS WOW SO IM MOVE MY 24 VOLT AND GO DOWN TO 5 BATT TO HOP YOUR CLUB
> *


wow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the laugh  we are not a hopping club partner so it dont mater what your boys is SD say nor do we care, we will enjoy the hop on Sunday though


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*ATTENTION: HOPPERS (ENTERING THE HOP)!!!!

PLEASE TRY TO MAKE IT THEIR EARLY... WERE TRYING TO START THE HOP AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE HOPEFULLY @ 12......IF ANYONE FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THIS HIT THE # ON THE FLYER.....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, SEE U TOMORROW!!!
*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS REALLY GOING ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ITS GOIN TO BE OFF THE CHAIN ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

STRAIGHT GAME MAKE SURE U TAKE BIG AL A FAT PLATE OF FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 21 2010, 11:28 PM~18373431
> *STRAIGHT GAME MAKE SURE U TAKE BIG AL A FAT PLATE OF FOOD :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOADING DA ELCO UP :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 21 2010, 09:33 AM~18368840
> *PRAY FOR THE REST OF US MY BROTHER I NO GOD IZ REAL THANK YOU.
> *


you got it.


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Bad ass picnic :biggrin:


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

SUP WITH THE PICS?????????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Aug 22 2010, 06:20 PM~18378150
> *SUP  WITH  THE  PICS?????????
> *


From Myself and Majestics car club, SD, Glendale, Vegas, and LA. Hats of to Straight Game. You guys pulled it off. Even we had some doubts going into Balboa Park but you guys pulled it off. You guys set a trend that I think others might follow. Stick and Rick much love to you guys.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

PICS


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Pics


----------



## STREET FAMER (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Aug 22 2010, 06:20 PM~18378150
> *SUP  WITH  THE  PICS?????????
> *


X100000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

THANX FOR A GREAT PICNIC GAMERS :biggrin: 



















ISLANDERS C.C


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 08:14 PM~18379151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE PIX LORENZO..FOR THOSE OF US WHO ARE STUCK @ WORK....TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE PICS !! *


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice pics! So...who won?


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_LOOKED LIKED A BAD ASS PICNIC CONGRADS STRAIGHT GAME._


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

hell of a show straight game had a great time


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_REAL NICE PICS_


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 23 2010, 03:39 AM~18379444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18379502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2010, 07:17 PM~18378598
> *From Myself and Majestics car club, SD,  Glendale, Vegas, and LA.  Hats of to Straight Game.  You guys pulled it off.  Even we had some doubts going into Balboa Park but you guys pulled it off.  You guys set a trend that I think others might follow.  Stick and Rick much love to you guys.
> *


thanks for the support we truly appreciate it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ITS GOOD TO SEE LOWRIDERS AT BALBOA PARK AGAIN...BRINGS BACK MEMORIES


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

:h5: good pics blazen89


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

my son  protectin somebodys ride :biggrin: 









my daughter enjoyin the show


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 09:30 PM~18379960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great picnic!!!! We had a good time. Much props to Straight Game :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: PROPS TO STRAIGHT GAME, THERE IS NOTHING LIKE SPENDING A SUNNY DAY IN SD WITH FAMILY, FRIENDS AND LOWRIDERS!


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*JUST II LOWW GIVES PROPS TO THE GAME FOR ONCE AGAIN THROWING A BAD ASS PICNIC*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIG PROPS TO THE GAMERS FOR DOIN IT AGAIN... BEST OF SUMMER FOR SURE..


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Shit looks like a big ass show,wish we had stuff like this over here.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

CURLEYS DECK LID


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> CURLEYS DECK LID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

looked like a good picnic :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 22 2010, 11:59 PM~18381059
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE TOWN CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

IT WAS A GREAT WEEKEND FOR LOWRIDING IN THE BIG SD!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

great show straight game big AL SAID IT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

So did anyone win the hopp or it was just for fun? :biggrin:

All the rides looked like they worked good,thats really all that counts,looks like a very good show.can't wait to make it out to sd later this year.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 23 2010, 09:55 AM~18382603
> *IT WAS A GREAT WEEKEND FOR LOWRIDING IN THE BIG SD!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 09:06 AM~18382681
> *So did anyone win the hopp or it was just for fun? :biggrin:
> 
> All the rides looked like they worked good,thats really all that counts,looks like a very good show.can't wait to make it out to sd later this year.
> *


FIRST AND MOST TO GOD BE THE GLORY, THE SHOW WAS BOMB IT WAS "STRAIGHT GAME" TO THE FULLEST MUCH LUV NEXT LEVEL BROUGHT HOME TO FIRST PLACE DOUBLE STREET DOUBLE RADICAL TROPHY'S AND MONEY :biggrin: IT WAS WORTH THE THE TRIP. THEY KEPT THE THE GAME 100 ON THE RULER EVERYTHANG KINDLYNESS HEY MAIN I LIKE ALL THAT SHIT YOU FEEL ME KEEP IT GOING C YALL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 12:49 AM~18381234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT LEVEL WAS IN THE BUILDING.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 12:50 AM~18381237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT LEVEL WAS N THE BUILDING.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 12:51 AM~18381241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT LEVEL WAS IN THE BUILDING


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 23 2010, 09:00 AM~18382641
> *great show straight game  big AL  SAID IT
> *


YEZZIR


----------



## G - Brown (Jul 5, 2009)

From the SD MAJESTICS chapter thanks to Straight Game for throwing a bad ass picnic!!!! And to all of the out of towners and local hoppers dat put it down!!!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> FIRST AND MOST TO GOD BE THE GLORY, THE SHOW WAS BOMB IT WAS "STRAIGHT GAME" TO THE FULLEST MUCH LUV NEXT LEVEL BROUGHT HOME TO FIRST PLACE DOUBLE STREET DOUBLE RADICAL TROPHY'S AND MONEY :biggrin:  IT WAS WORTH THE THE TRIP. THEY KEPT THE THE GAME 100 ON THE RULER EVERYTHANG KINDLYNESS HEY MAIN I LIKE ALL THAT SHIT YOU FEEL ME KEEP IT GOING C YALL NEXT YEAR.


====================================================

*
STRAIGHT GAME WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR 3RD ANNUAL, EVERYONE LOOKED LIKE THEY ENJOYED THEMSELFS.........IT SEEMS TO BE GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EACH YEAR MAN I THINK WERE OUT GROWING THESE DAMN PARKS LOL!!! HOPE EVERYONE THAT MADE THE ROAD TRIPS HAD A SAFE DRIVE!!! THANKS AGAIN ESPECIALLY ALL THE L.A AREA HOMIES FOR PUTTING IT DOWN !!!!!!*


















[/quote]









[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 22 2010, 07:17 PM~18378598
> *From Myself and Majestics car club, SD,  Glendale, Vegas, and LA.  Hats of to Straight Game.  You guys pulled it off.  Even we had some doubts going into Balboa Park but you guys pulled it off.  You guys set a trend that I think others might follow.  Stick and Rick much love to you guys.
> *


THANKS FOR SHOWING UP


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres some more


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18380497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THAT LIL DANCE U DID HITTIN YO SWITCH BIG T DOING TO MUCH CLOWNING WIT THAT WORKING ASS REGAL :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 01:16 AM~18381129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Caddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 11:40 AM~18383490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looked like a Great Picnic, Good Pics everyone!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

mad props 2 st8 game for a bomb ass picnic, well worth the drive cant till the next 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 11:30 AM~18383908
> *mad props 2 st8 game for a bomb ass picnic, well worth the drive cant till the next 1 :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 08:39 PM~18379444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie, u did it. That Bitch is reallllllllllllllllllllllllly Nice. Congrats!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18379920
> *
> 
> 
> ...




haha good picture :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CONGRATS TO STRAIGHT GAMES ON WHAT LOOKED TO BE A SUCCESSFUL AND JOYFUL PICNIC.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 23 2010, 11:58 AM~18384626
> *haha good picture :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

good shit gamers,.,.love that cuttlas wit the lock up,.,.shit was blocking out the 

sun when it was up in the air,.,.wat did it hit 90+,.,.shit was of the hook


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 23 2010, 01:41 PM~18384986
> *good shit gamers,.,.love that cuttlas wit the lock up,.,.shit was blocking out the
> 
> sun when it was up in the air,.,.wat did it hit 90+,.,.shit was of the hook
> *


-================
*
THANKS HOMIE....DAMN SHE WAS BLOCKING THE SUN OUT THEIR! WE BUILT THAT CAR (FRAME OFF) IN 2 MOTHNS @ STRAIGHT GAME HEADQUARTERS...I CAN'T WAIT 2 TAKE IT 2 VEGAS IN OCTOBER!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GREAT PICNIC GOOD TIMES LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIMES


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

MORE ON MY THREAD"760 FINEST"


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Aug 23 2010, 05:11 PM~18386236
> *MORE ON MY THREAD"760 FINEST"
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: nice


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 09:30 PM~18379960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GREAT PICNIC :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Aug 23 2010, 04:11 PM~18386236
> *MORE ON MY THREAD"760 FINEST"
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS TO HOW HIGH BIG JOHN BIG DARYL KEEP'EM IN THE AIR :thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Aug 23 2010, 05:40 PM~18386982
> *:thumbsup: GREAT PICNIC :thumbsup:
> *


===============================================================


CERTIFIED. RIDAZ DROVE THERE CHEVYS FROM ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE AND PUT THOSES PRETTY THANGS ON DISPLAY 4 DA CROWD..... GOOD SHIT! NOW THAT'S HOW U GET DOWN N A CHEVY :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE PICS !!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 23 2010, 06:12 PM~18387375
> *===============================================================
> CERTIFIED. RIDAZ DROVE THERE CHEVYS FROM ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE AND PUT THOSES PRETTY THANGS ON DISPLAY 4 DA CROWD.....  GOOD SHIT!  NOW THAT'S HOW U GET DOWN N A CHEVY  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: Cant wait til next year.


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 10:43 AM~18383522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Straight Game did that n the after hopp was coo too!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

IMA KEEP IT REAL N THE FIELD I WANNA GIVE BACBUMPA JUAN HIS PROPS THAT MUTHAFUCCA TALKED A LOT OF SHIT AN DAMMIT HE PULLED IT UP AND BAC'D IT UP WIN LOOSE R DRAW THAT LIL CRAZY MUTHAFUCCA DID THAT. IM FROM NEXT LEVEL L.A. CC KEEP N IT REAL AN I PULL SHIT UP. RIC ROC FROM STIC'LY U DID THAT CONGRADS ON UR WIN WUT A DAYVIEW MY NIGG TO ALL MY L.A. CATS THAT REP FOR THE GAME MUCH PROPS KEEP 'EM IN THE AIR PEOPLE'S AGAIN BIG SUGE YO A LIFE LINE HOMMIE WE MADE BECUZZ OF YOU RESPECT EARNED AND GIVIN.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 23 2010, 08:59 PM~18388630
> *IMA KEEP IT REAL N THE FIELD I WANNA GIVE BACBUMPA JUAN HIS PROPS THAT MUTHAFUCCA TALKED A LOT OF SHIT AN DAMMIT HE PULLED IT UP AND BAC'D IT UP WIN LOOSE R DRAW THAT LIL CRAZY MUTHAFUCCA DID THAT. IM FROM NEXT LEVEL L.A. CC KEEP N IT REAL AN I PULL SHIT UP. RIC ROC FROM STIC'LY U DID THAT CONGRADS ON UR WIN WUT A DAYVIEW MY NIGG TO ALL MY L.A. CATS THAT REP FOR THE GAME MUCH PROPS KEEP 'EM IN THE AIR PEOPLE'S AGAIN BIG SUGE YO A LIFE LINE HOMMIE WE MADE BECUZZ OF YOU RESPECT EARNED AND GIVIN.
> *


 :thumbsup: RESPECT 2 ALL YOU LA CATS IT WAS FUN


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 23 2010, 07:59 PM~18388630
> *IMA KEEP IT REAL N THE FIELD I WANNA GIVE BACBUMPA JUAN HIS PROPS THAT MUTHAFUCCA TALKED A LOT OF SHIT AN DAMMIT HE PULLED IT UP AND BAC'D IT UP WIN LOOSE R DRAW THAT LIL CRAZY MUTHAFUCCA DID THAT. IM FROM NEXT LEVEL L.A. CC KEEP N IT REAL AN I PULL SHIT UP. RIC ROC FROM STIC'LY U DID THAT CONGRADS ON UR WIN WUT A DAYVIEW MY NIGG TO ALL MY L.A. CATS THAT REP FOR THE GAME MUCH PROPS KEEP 'EM IN THE AIR PEOPLE'S AGAIN BIG SUGE YO A LIFE LINE HOMMIE WE MADE BECUZZ OF YOU RESPECT EARNED AND GIVIN.
> *


thanks for the support bruh. u did ya thang too!!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 20 2010, 11:53 AM~18362698
> *WHAT PART OF THE PARK HOMIE, SO WE CAN GET THERE EARLY???
> *



I WANT TO HOPE YOUR HOLE CLUB ALL YOU ARE CHIPPERS SHOW ONE TIME WITH A CAR PLEASE IF I SEE ANY ONE FROM YOUR CLUB ON THE STREETS IM PULLING U


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*SOME VIDEOS!!!!!!!!*

*BIG SUGE WITH THE 2 PIECE CUTTY!!* 
*
BIG JOHN WITH THE 2 PIECE SINGLE MALIBU!!* 


*TODD FUCKIN UP THE PAVEMENT!!* 


*FREDDY BUSTIN UP A DOUBLE WITH HIS SINGLE!!*


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ON A GREAT SHOW STRAIGHT GAME CC...THE UNIQUE LADIES CC HAD A GREAT TIME...CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR...ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SAN DIEGO...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Had a great time last year and yesterday, good look'n 4 the hospitality and tight function :biggrin: Straight Game keeps it crac'n :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 23 2010, 06:12 PM~18387375
> *===============================================================
> CERTIFIED. RIDAZ DROVE THERE CHEVYS FROM ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE AND PUT THOSES PRETTY THANGS ON DISPLAY 4 DA CROWD.....  GOOD SHIT!  NOW THAT'S HOW U GET DOWN N A CHEVY  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Yesirrrrr :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tiger 714_@Aug 23 2010, 10:39 PM~18390375
> *Yesirrrrr  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


yezzir


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 23 2010, 07:59 PM~18388630
> *IMA KEEP IT REAL N THE FIELD I WANNA GIVE BACBUMPA JUAN HIS PROPS THAT MUTHAFUCCA TALKED A LOT OF SHIT AN DAMMIT HE PULLED IT UP AND BAC'D IT UP WIN LOOSE R DRAW THAT LIL CRAZY MUTHAFUCCA DID THAT. IM FROM NEXT LEVEL L.A. CC KEEP N IT REAL AN I PULL SHIT UP. RIC ROC FROM STIC'LY U DID THAT CONGRADS ON UR WIN WUT A DAYVIEW MY NIGG TO ALL MY L.A. CATS THAT REP FOR THE GAME MUCH PROPS KEEP 'EM IN THE AIR PEOPLE'S AGAIN BIG SUGE YO A LIFE LINE HOMMIE WE MADE BECUZZ OF YOU RESPECT EARNED AND GIVIN.
> *


To all my LA homies dat repd da west 2 da east an east 2da west, much love!! Jus 4 da record, Strictly Ridin bacc on our hop game!! That ''Black Mamba" was workn pretty good! Nice show straight game. Had alot of fun! It was craccn out there 4sho!! Congrats big stretch!! You see i had your bacc!!!


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 08:25 PM~18379286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Strictly in San **** !!!!


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 08:30 PM~18379347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Puttn it down in SD. We aint talkn this shit, we living it !!! Bacc in the city now!! Waitn on a few peeps who say they comin out???? Im waitn 4sho!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha.............................


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 23 2010, 07:59 PM~18388630
> *IMA KEEP IT REAL N THE FIELD I WANNA GIVE BACBUMPA JUAN HIS PROPS THAT MUTHAFUCCA TALKED A LOT OF SHIT AN DAMMIT HE PULLED IT UP AND BAC'D IT UP WIN LOOSE R DRAW THAT LIL CRAZY MUTHAFUCCA DID THAT. IM FROM NEXT LEVEL L.A. CC KEEP N IT REAL AN I PULL SHIT UP. RIC ROC FROM STIC'LY U DID THAT CONGRADS ON UR WIN WUT A DAYVIEW MY NIGG TO ALL MY L.A. CATS THAT REP FOR THE GAME MUCH PROPS KEEP 'EM IN THE AIR PEOPLE'S AGAIN BIG SUGE YO A LIFE LINE HOMMIE WE MADE BECUZZ OF YOU RESPECT EARNED AND GIVIN.
> *


X2 I GIVE JUAN HIS PROPS AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT MADE IT TO SD TO LET THEY CARS DO WHAT THEY DO


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Aug 24 2010, 01:26 AM~18391088
> *
> To all my LA homies dat repd da west 2 da east an east 2da west, much love!! Jus 4 da record, Strictly Ridin bacc on our hop game!! That ''Black Mamba" was workn pretty good! Nice show straight game. Had alot of fun! It was craccn out there 4sho!! Congrats big stretch!! You see i had your bacc!!!
> *


yezzir :yessad:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BLAC MAMBA REP'D IT MY NIGG GOOD LOOKING WELCOME BACC TO THE SWANG GANG U ON THE BUMPA. STRAIGHT GAME NOT ONLY GAVE A DAM GOOD SHOW THE GAVE A FAMILY REUNION WE CAME TOGETHER LIKE BACC N THE DAY THE DAY'S THAT MADE US LOWRIDE IN THE FIRST PEOPLES SO STRAIGHT GAME YALL OPENED UP THE BOOKS PUT A NEW CHAPTER N THE GAME. THE ONE WE THOUGHT WE LOST UNO THE DAY'S OF CALI SWINGING,YOUNG HOGG, 360, AND ALOT OF THE OLD FOOTAGE. GOD'S WILL I WILL BE THERE RAIN SLEET R SNOW NEXT LEVEL GONE SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Aug 24 2010, 01:37 AM~18391115
> *   Puttn it down in SD. We aint talkn this shit, we living it !!! Bacc in the city now!! Waitn on a few peeps who say they comin out???? Im waitn 4sho!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha.............................
> *


DOING THE DAM THANG. MY NIGG GOT THEM PILOT LICENSE HE IN THE AIR YA'LL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SEE U ALL AT THE NEX HOP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG JOHN IN DA HOUSE;;THANKS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

714 IN DA HOUSE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FLAT TIRE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BACK TO DA DRAWINGBOARD BIG GETTING THE STUCK OUT OF IT AS I SPEAK


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 24 2010, 08:34 AM~18392382
> *I'M ALREADY KNOWING BIG AL, YOU'VE PUT N SOME MAJOR WORK WITH DA EL CO.... KEEP SHAKE'N THEM HATERS OFF !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

BIG AL REACHIN FOR THE SKY! :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*THEM STREETS!!!!!!! WAS IN THE HOUSE GOOD LOOKIN ON THA GREAT PINIC PLAYERS WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Can't wait till next year! :biggrin: *


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

wished there was more pics i wanted to come but blew my back out getting ready so couldnt move. sorry i missed a great picnic


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tiger 714_@Aug 23 2010, 10:39 PM~18390375
> *Yesirrrrr  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


had a grate time ill be rt in line with yall next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 23 2010, 10:36 PM~18389799
> *I WANT TO HOPE YOUR HOLE CLUB ALL YOU ARE CHIPPERS SHOW ONE TIME WITH A CAR PLEASE IF I SEE ANY ONE FROM YOUR CLUB ON THE STREETS IM PULLING U
> *


DER U GO RUNNIN UR MOUTH AGAIN!!! KEEP ME & MY FAMILY OUT UR MOUTH!! U KNEW WEN OUR PICNIC WAS N U DIDNT SHOW!!! WASNT SHIT GOIN ON ANYWHERE ELSE LIKE U WERE SAYIN SO MISS ME WIT ALL DAT BULLSHIT!!!


STR8 GAME CONGRATS ON A FIRME PICNIC AND A HELLUVA SPOT!!! IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SD!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

[/URLHERE'S A FEW VIDEOS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 24 2010, 08:19 PM~18398103
> *DER U GO RUNNIN UR MOUTH AGAIN!!! KEEP ME & MY FAMILY OUT UR MOUTH!! U KNEW WEN OUR PICNIC WAS N U DIDNT SHOW!!! WASNT SHIT GOIN ON ANYWHERE ELSE LIKE U WERE SAYIN SO MISS ME WIT ALL DAT BULLSHIT!!!
> STR8 GAME CONGRATS ON A FIRME PICNIC AND A HELLUVA SPOT!!! IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SD!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!
> *



come to the streets and see me clown your club is all talk and your as for your picnic no respected hopper would ever come to your shit that y it just your club therebuild something and stop runing your pie hole clown dont come to the street in any lowrider trust im pulling up and so is my club and all of the all stars


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> IMA KEEP IT REAL N THE FIELD I WANNA GIVE BACBUMPA JUAN HIS PROPS THAT MUTHAFUCCA TALKED A LOT OF SHIT AN DAMMIT HE PULLED IT UP AND BAC'D IT UP WIN LOOSE R DRAW THAT LIL CRAZY MUTHAFUCCA DID THAT. IM FROM NEXT LEVEL L.A. CC KEEP N IT REAL AN I PULL SHIT UP. RIC ROC FROM STIC'LY U DID THAT CONGRADS ON UR WIN WUT A DAYVIEW MY NIGG TO ALL MY L.A. CATS THAT REP FOR THE GAME MUCH PROPS KEEP 'EM IN THE AIR PEOPLE'S AGAIN BIG SUGE YO A LIFE LINE HOMMIE WE MADE BECUZZ OF YOU RESPECT EARNED AND GIVIN.
> [/qu
> 
> THANKS BIG STRETCH MY HATS OFF THE YOU AND NEXT LEVEL WAY TO BACK ME UP OUT THERE BIG UPPS THE BIG RIC FROM STRICTLY U DID YOUR THANG AND THANKS FOR THE BACK UP 2


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 23 2010, 08:14 PM~18388776
> *:thumbsup: RESPECT 2 ALL YOU LA CATS  IT WAS FUN
> *



MUCH RESPECT TO U TO U THE ONLY ONE WHO PULLED UP U LUCKY MY CAR BROKE lol BUT I WILL BE BACK OUT THERE TO HOP AGAIN ASAP I GOT NO RESPECT FOR BIG THANGS CLUB THEY NEED TO SELL ALL OF THERE CARS AND RIDE DONK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 23 2010, 02:52 PM~18385545
> *-================
> 
> THANKS HOMIE....DAMN SHE WAS BLOCKING THE SUN OUT THEIR!  WE BUILT THAT CAR (FRAME OFF) IN 2 MOTHNS @ STRAIGHT GAME HEADQUARTERS...I CAN'T WAIT 2 TAKE IT 2 VEGAS IN OCTOBER!!
> ...



BIG SUGE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PICNIC WILL BE THERE EVERY YEAR YOUR CLUB SHOWED ME MUCH LUV THANKS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 01:02 AM~18381258
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U HAD THE NERVE TO PUT THAT CAR ON HERE THAT HOLE CLUB IS A JOKE I PULLED UP AND CALLED OUT THE HOLE CLUB THEY CALL THEM BIG THANGS MORE LIKE LITTLE NOTHING AND SO HIGH MORE LIKE SO LOW U GUYS NEED TO SPEND MORE TIME AT THE PICK YOUR PARTS YARD AND GET SOME FRONT ENDS LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Aug 24 2010, 06:30 AM~18391748
> *X2 I GIVE JUAN HIS PROPS AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT MADE IT TO SD TO LET THEY CARS DO WHAT THEY DO
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT WAS COL HANGING WITH U GUYS I BE BACK ASAP JUST HAVE YOUR CARS READY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:22 PM~18399449
> *U HAD THE NERVE TO PUT THAT CAR ON HERE THAT HOLE CLUB IS A JOKE I PULLED UP AND CALLED OUT THE HOLE CLUB THEY CALL THEM BIG THANGS MORE LIKE LITTLE NOTHING AND SO HIGH MORE LIKE SO LOW  U GUYS NEED TO SPEND MORE TIME AT THE PICK YOUR PARTS YARD AND GET SOME FRONT ENDS LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

That was a sick ass picnic. alot of nice cars and alot of bumper checking. especialy that brown wagon. :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 12:57 AM~18381249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TEAM ALL STARS WAS IN FULL EFFECT SUNDAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 10:29 PM~18399510
> *That was a sick ass picnic. alot of nice cars and alot of bumper checking. especialy that brown wagon. :biggrin:
> *


WELL I KNOW I FUCK UP SOME PAVEMENT IN SD


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> [/quo
> 
> 
> thats it


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 22 2010, 11:50 PM~18381237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This one 2 thats all hits.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18399618
> *This one 2 thats all hits.
> *



WHAT YOUR CAR DO AT THE SHOW ?


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 09:49 PM~18399634
> *WHAT YOUR CAR DO AT THE SHOW ?
> *



76 single


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 10:52 PM~18399648
> *76 single
> *



WHEN U GET IT TO DRIVE COME SEE ME I WANT THAT FADE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 10:52 PM~18399648
> *76 single
> *



U DID 76 AND U STILL LOST TO A ALL STAR BIG JOHN


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18399683
> *WHEN U GET IT TO DRIVE COME SEE ME I WANT THAT FADE
> *



no problem. Just get more inches so it could be a nice hop. :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 11:00 PM~18399700
> *no problem. Just get more inches so it could be a nice hop. :biggrin:
> *



OK HOMIE U GOT THAT WHEN I COME BACK OUT THERE


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18399692
> *U DID 76 AND U STILL LOST TO A ALL STAR BIG JOHN
> *



I give it up to big John. His cars are working. Good Times.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 11:00 PM~18399700
> *no problem. Just get more inches so it could be a nice hop. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NICE COME BACK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 11:02 PM~18399711
> *I give it  up to big John. His cars are working. Good Times.
> *




DAM I DID'T SEE THAT U WAS FROM GOOD TIME I GUESS I GOT TO GIVE U A PASS :biggrin:


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:01 PM~18399707
> *OK HOMIE U GOT THAT WHEN I COME BACK OUT THERE
> *



ok. Its all fun. :biggrin:


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18399723
> *DAM I DID'T SEE THAT U WAS FROM GOOD TIME I GUESS I GOT TO GIVE U A PASS  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 11:06 PM~18399734
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  GT


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*BIG AL YOU LEFT BEFORE GETTING YOUR TROPHY (2ND PLACE DOUBLE RADICAL)
HIT ME UP......*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 09:05 AM~18401661
> *BIG AL YOU LEFT BEFORE GETTING YOUR TROPHY (2ND PLACE DOUBLE RADICAL)
> HIT ME UP......
> *


OK;;SO WHAT WAS DA INCHES FOR 1ST PLACE


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 09:08 AM~18401686
> *OK;;SO  WHAT WAS DA INCHES FOR 1ST PLACE
> *


==================================
*BIG STRETCH NEXT LEVEL GOT 1ST PLACE .....*


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18399723
> *DAM I DID'T SEE THAT U WAS FROM GOOD TIME I GUESS I GOT TO GIVE U A PASS  :biggrin:
> *


*I NOTICED YOU LIKE TO START SHIT FOR NO REASON AT ALL. I ASKED YOU A SIMPLE QUESTION ABOUT YOU BEIN IN THE HOP AND YOU HAD SOMETHIN SMART TO SAY. BUT I SEE THATS HOW YOU ARE NOW AND REALLY I DONT SEE WHY. BUT I HOPE YOU KEEP IT LOWRIDIN CAUSE THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT.....*


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18399387
> *MUCH RESPECT TO U TO U THE ONLY ONE WHO PULLED UP U LUCKY MY CAR BROKE lol BUT I WILL BE BACK OUT THERE  TO HOP AGAIN  ASAP I GOT NO RESPECT FOR BIG THANGS CLUB THEY NEED TO SELL ALL OF THERE CARS AND RIDE DONK
> *


OK LOOK A HEAR WACK JUAN U GOT SHIT FUCK UP WITH YOUR THROW A WAY REGAL........ YOURE A LAYITLOW HOPPER PLAYER YOU TALK TO MUCH SHIT. AND YOU GETS NO RESPECT IN THE CITY OF SD PLAYA. GO AND GET A REAL STREET CAR THAT AINT LOADED TO HELL AND THEN COME SEE ME AND MY LINCOLN....... AND MAKE SURE UCAN PUT IT ON THE FREEWAY..........CLOWN


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18399449
> *U HAD THE NERVE TO PUT THAT CAR ON HERE THAT HOLE CLUB IS A JOKE I PULLED UP AND CALLED OUT THE HOLE CLUB THEY CALL THEM BIG THANGS MORE LIKE LITTLE NOTHING AND SO HIGH MORE LIKE SO LOW  U GUYS NEED TO SPEND MORE TIME AT THE PICK YOUR PARTS YARD AND GET SOME FRONT ENDS LOL
> *


***** YOU DONE LOST YOUR WACK MIND FOR PULLING THAT JUNKYARD SHIT REGAL UP ON MY LINCOLN DONT GET IT FUCKED UP YOU BRINGING ME OUT OF RETIREMENT WACK JUAN........ YOU GOT IT COMING BIG MOUTH..... AND IF YOU DIDNT KNOW YOU WILL SOON FIND OUT


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:01 PM~18399707
> *OK HOMIE U GOT THAT WHEN I COME BACK OUT THERE
> *


MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT AND DONT LET IT OFF THE TRAILER 2 EXITS UP EITHER U GOT DAMN TRAILER QUEER........... YOUR NEW NAME IS WACK JUAN...... LIL MIDGET :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC STR8 GAMERS......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18402697
> *HEY ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC STR8 GAMERS......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LAF YOU BEEN WAITING TO GET BACK AT IT OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18402697
> *HEY ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC STR8 GAMERS......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


====================================================

*THANKS BROTHA... A LOT OF HARD WORK AND FUSTRATION WENT INTO GETTING IT DONE, BUT THE MAN UP STAIRS BLESSED US ONCE AGAIN!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Aug 25 2010, 10:12 AM~18402739
> *DAMN LAF YOU BEEN WAITING TO GET BACK AT IT OR WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA BEEN WANTING A REASON TO GET ON THE BOARDS THANKS TO WACK JUAN AKA COOKIE MONSTER........


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 10:13 AM~18402757
> *====================================================
> 
> THANKS BROTHA... A LOT OF HARD WORK AND FUSTRATION WENT INTO GETTING IT DONE, BUT THE MAN UP STAIRS BLESSED US ONCE AGAIN!!  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA BUDDY SO BRUSH OF THE HATERS AND DO WHAT IT DO


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 25 2010, 11:06 AM~18402668
> *MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT AND DONT LET IT OFF THE TRAILER 2 EXITS UP EITHER U GOT DAMN TRAILER QUEER........... YOUR NEW NAME IS WACK JUAN...... LIL MIDGET :biggrin:
> *


YES!!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK LAF.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 25 2010, 11:52 AM~18402552
> *OK LOOK A HEAR WACK JUAN U GOT SHIT FUCK UP WITH YOUR THROW A WAY REGAL........ YOURE A LAYITLOW HOPPER PLAYER YOU TALK TO MUCH SHIT. AND YOU GETS NO RESPECT IN THE CITY OF SD PLAYA. GO AND GET A REAL STREET CAR THAT AINT LOADED TO HELL AND THEN COME SEE ME AND MY LINCOLN....... AND MAKE SURE UCAN PUT IT ON THE FREEWAY..........CLOWN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SANDIEGO ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

*
GAMERS THANKS YOU FOR HAVEN US AT THE PICNIC.IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT LIKE ALWAYS.
GOT TO DO IT 2 TIMES A YEAR LMAO.FO REAL YALL HOLD IT DOWN IN SD :worship: :worship:
ISLANDERS C.C*


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 25 2010, 10:37 AM~18402973
> *YES!!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK LAF.
> *


NO DOUBT PATNA ITS ABOUT THAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18399618
> *This one 2 thats all hits.
> *


KEEP ME OUT OF IT IF YOU WANT ME JUS SAY CAN I GET THAT AND IT'S ON MY NAME IZ STRETCH NEXT LEVEL ANYGIVIN I'LL SHOW U WAT JODY REALY DO I AINT GOT NUT N ELSE TO SAY.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18399618
> *This one 2 thats all hits.
> *


WHY DIDN'T U SAY ANTHANG TO ME WEN I WAS THERE IT'S ALL GOOD DONT WAIT TO GET ON THE ENTERNET THEN SAY IZ THAT IT COME ON DOG KEEP IT REAL IN THE FIELD. AINT NO FUTURE N FRONTING DAWG.RESPECT EARNED NOT GIVEN


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 11:58 PM~18399692
> *U DID 76 AND U STILL LOST TO A ALL STAR BIG JOHN
> *


YOU TALKEN TO A GOODTIMER LIKE THAT???? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:58 PM~18399692
> *U DID 76 AND U STILL LOST TO A ALL STAR BIG JOHN
> *


AND U LOST TO PANCHO :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18404602
> *WHY DIDN'T U SAY ANTHANG TO ME WEN I WAS THERE IT'S ALL GOOD DONT WAIT TO GET ON THE ENTERNET THEN SAY IZ THAT IT COME ON DOG KEEP IT REAL IN THE FIELD. AINT NO FUTURE N FRONTING DAWG.RESPECT EARNED NOT GIVEN
> *


YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME IN SAN DIEGO BUDDY WHEN YOU COMMING DOWN AGAIN???? :scrutinize: TO KEEP IT 100 YOU WON,,, WE DIDNT FEEL LIKE HAULEN THE LINCOLN AND THE OTHER CARS WE HAD HERE AT THE SHOP,, I WAS KINDA HOPEING YOU WOULD OF CAME DOWN TO THE SHOP ... WE COULD OF HOPPED! BECAUSE DONT ACT LIKE YOU CAME AND SHUT SD DOWN.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:07 PM~18404623
> *YOU TALKEN TO A GOODTIMER LIKE THAT???? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


BIG CHAIO WUT UP DAWG WERE THE BEER AND ASADA :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 23 2010, 12:51 AM~18381241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 04:15 PM~18404686
> *BIG CHAIO WUT UP DAWG WERE THE BEER AND ASADA :biggrin:
> *


MAN I WAS WAITEN ON YOU BIG DOGG I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA BUY SOME MEAT AND COME TO THE YARD!!!! WE HAD A EMPTY GRILL RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18404678
> *YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME IN SAN DIEGO BUDDY WHEN YOU COMMING DOWN AGAIN???? :scrutinize: TO KEEP IT 100 YOU WON,,,  WE DIDNT FEEL LIKE HAULEN THE LINCOLN AND THE OTHER CARS WE HAD HERE AT THE SHOP,, I WAS KINDA HOPEING YOU WOULD OF CAME DOWN TO THE SHOP ...  WE COULD OF HOPPED! BECAUSE DONT ACT LIKE YOU CAME AND SHUT SD DOWN.
> *


WE GONE ALWAY'S B COOL PEOPLES CUZZ WE REAL TO THE GAME NOT THE BULLSHIT. I DID WONDER WHY YALL DIDN'T BRING IT WE'LL BE THERE GOD WILLING NEXT TIME. AND YOU ALWAYS GOOD HOMMIE


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18404709
> *MAN I WAS WAITEN ON YOU BIG DOGG I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA BUY SOME MEAT AND COME TO THE YARD!!!! WE HAD A EMPTY GRILL RIGHT HERE!!
> *


ON THE REAL BIG DOG WE HAD PROBLEMS THAT'S ALL R CARS WASN'T FINED TUNED WE WANTED TO GET BAC TO THE HOOD.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 04:22 PM~18404746
> *WE GONE ALWAY'S B COOL PEOPLES CUZZ WE REAL TO THE GAME NOT THE BULLSHIT. I DID WONDER WHY YALL DIDN'T BRING IT WE'LL BE THERE GOD WILLING NEXT TIME. AND YOU ALWAYS GOOD HOMMIE
> *


THERES NO EXCUSE FOR US NOT GOING OUT THERE,,,, BUTT HEY THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin: I THINK SOME OF US R GOING TO LA THIS WEEKEND I HEARD ARCHIES HOPPEN SOME PEOPLE FROM LA


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

MAN THAT SHOW WAS ALL GOOD I LIKE WEN TODD BE ALMOST FULL TALK N SHIT HE CRAC MY AS UP. SUGE NEM PULLED THAT TOGETHER I GIVE THEM THAT MY FAMILY AND CREW HAD FUN WE COO AND R BAD AS KIDS WAS OFF THE CHIZZLE C THATS WEN U NO U HAD A GOOD FUNCTION WEN U CAN BRING UR BAD AS KIDS OUT ONE CITY TO ANOTHER AND THEY HAD FUN OH YEAH WE'LL B THERE EVERY YEAR :biggrin: CHAIO U SEEN UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL U NO WE GOT SUM BAD AS KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP SD YALL SHOWED US NUTHIN BUT LOVE. BIG UPS TO ALL THE CATS THAT I ALREADY KNEW AND MUCH LOVE THE CATS THAT CAME AND INTRODUCED THEMSELVES. WE HAD A BALL. AND IM NOT GONNA RUB IT IN THAT LA WAS ON THE BUMPER! DIEGO YALL DID YALL THING TOO. IT WAS A REAL LOWRIDING DAY. A WHOLE LOT OF COOL ASS PEOPLE. EVEN THE TWO OLD COPS YALL HAD ON THE CART LOL. THATNKS FOR SHOWING US A GOOD TIME, AND TO ALL THE CAT THAT STEPPED UP AND HIT ONE OUT THE PARK FOR LA, YOU GOT NUTHIN BUT RESPECT FROM ME! LA UP IN THIS SUMMMMBITCH! CMB (Checkin da Mudaphuckin Bumper)


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

what up to arizona, and vegas too


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:25 PM~18404774
> *THERES NO EXCUSE FOR US NOT GOING OUT THERE,,,, BUTT HEY THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin: I THINK SOME OF US R GOING TO LA THIS WEEKEND I HEARD ARCHIES HOPPEN SOME PEOPLE FROM LA
> *


YEAH I JUS FOUND OUT I DONT NO WHO IT'S FOR BUT THE NEXT WILL B THERE LOC'D AND LOADED HE CAN GET IT IF HE WANT IT :cheesy: IT'S COO I'LL HAVE THE BEER THIS TIME LET ME NO IF U COMING


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 04:29 PM~18404815
> *MAN THAT SHOW WAS ALL GOOD I LIKE WEN TODD BE ALMOST FULL TALK N SHIT HE CRAC MY AS UP. SUGE NEM PULLED THAT TOGETHER I GIVE THEM THAT MY FAMILY AND CREW HAD FUN WE COO AND R BAD AS KIDS WAS OFF THE CHIZZLE C THATS WEN U NO U HAD A GOOD FUNCTION WEN U CAN BRING UR BAD AS KIDS OUT ONE CITY TO ANOTHER AND THEY HAD FUN OH YEAH WE'LL B THERE EVERY YEAR :biggrin: CHAIO U SEEN UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL U NO WE GOT SUM BAD AS KIDS :biggrin:
> *


YUP I REMEMBER YOUR KIDS RUBBED OFF ON MY SON OUT THERE IN SFV HAHA YEAH MAN ILL BE IN LA THIS WEEKEND TO CHILL WITH SOME OF MY LA GOODTIMES HOMIES AND WATCH YALL IN ACTION!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 09:08 AM~18401686
> *OK;;SO  WHAT WAS DA INCHES FOR 1ST PLACE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BIG AL "YOU GONE EAT YO CORNBREAD"LOL WUT UP AL


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 04:32 PM~18404840
> *YEAH I JUS FOUND OUT I DONT NO WHO IT'S FOR BUT THE NEXT WILL B THERE LOC'D AND LOADED HE CAN GET IT IF HE WANT IT :cheesy: IT'S COO I'LL HAVE THE BEER THIS TIME LET ME NO IF U COMING
> *


ILL LET YALL KNOW PM YOUR NUMBERS AGAIN I GOT A NEW PHONE LOST ALL MY OLD CONTACTS! THANKS


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:36 PM~18404875
> *YUP I REMEMBER YOUR KIDS RUBBED OFF ON MY SON OUT THERE IN SFV HAHA YEAH MAN ILL BE IN LA THIS WEEKEND TO CHILL WITH SOME OF MY LA GOODTIMES HOMIES AND WATCH YALL IN ACTION!
> *


COO


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: *YEA BUDDY! GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND MADE IT HOME SAFE.... NOW LETS GET SOMETHING GOING N L.A FOR DIEGO TO MAKE THAT TRIP B 4 WE ALL HEAD 2 VEGAS....*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 04:39 PM~18404900
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  YEA BUDDY! GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND MADE IT HOME SAFE.... NOW LETS GET SOMETHING GOING N L.A FOR DIEGO TO MAKE THAT TRIP B 4 WE ALL HEAD 2 VEGAS....
> *


3 WEEKS???


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 03:39 PM~18404900
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  YEA BUDDY! GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND MADE IT HOME SAFE.... NOW LETS GET SOMETHING GOING N L.A FOR DIEGO TO MAKE THAT TRIP B 4 WE ALL HEAD 2 VEGAS....
> *


YEAH MAIN NEXT WILL B N THE BUILD N "VIVA LAS VEGAS" :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 04:45 PM~18404957
> *YEAH MAIN NEXT WILL B N THE BUILD N "VIVA LAS VEGAS" :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:42 PM~18404934
> *3 WEEKS???
> *


==============

*SOUNDS COO ILL LET THE TROOPS KNOW!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 04:47 PM~18404976
> *==============
> 
> SOUNDS COO ILL LET THE TROOPS KNOW!!
> *


X2


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:46 PM~18404964
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: I'M FLATTERED GOOD TO NO WERE THOUGHT OF LRT'S HAVE SUM FUN :buttkick:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 25 2010, 03:47 PM~18404983
> *X2
> *


bring you best hopper n were that green shirt we talked about when you was on TRUCHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 02:39 PM~18404900
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  YEA BUDDY! GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND MADE IT HOME SAFE.... NOW LETS GET SOMETHING GOING N L.A FOR DIEGO TO MAKE THAT TRIP B 4 WE ALL HEAD 2 VEGAS....
> *


*WHAT DAY IS IT?*


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 01:58 PM~18404561
> *KEEP ME OUT OF IT IF YOU WANT ME JUS SAY CAN I GET THAT AND IT'S ON MY NAME IZ STRETCH NEXT LEVEL ANYGIVIN I'LL SHOW U WAT JODY REALY DO I AINT GOT NUT N ELSE TO SAY.
> *



No disrespect but you put a pic with the wagon and the blue cutlass making it seem that I took that loss . You guys came deep. Much props. But my wagon got more inches on some of the cars you brought. But we can do a good freindly hop next time.


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 25 2010, 02:04 PM~18404602
> *WHY DIDN'T U SAY ANTHANG TO ME WEN I WAS THERE IT'S ALL GOOD DONT WAIT TO GET ON THE ENTERNET THEN SAY IZ THAT IT COME ON DOG KEEP IT REAL IN THE FIELD. AINT NO FUTURE N FRONTING DAWG.RESPECT EARNED NOT GIVEN
> *


I might be new. I dont talk much, I let my car do the work like it did on sunday. ITs all good every one was working. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Aug 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18407261
> *WHAT DAY IS IT?
> *


=====================
*OCT 10TH*


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 25 2010, 08:50 PM~18407772
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I might be new. I  dont talk much, I let my car do the work like it did on sunday. ITs all good every one was working. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and it was workin!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 25 2010, 10:52 AM~18402552
> *OK LOOK A HEAR WACK JUAN U GOT SHIT FUCK UP WITH YOUR THROW A WAY REGAL........ YOURE A LAYITLOW HOPPER PLAYER YOU TALK TO MUCH SHIT. AND YOU GETS NO RESPECT IN THE CITY OF SD PLAYA. GO AND GET A REAL STREET CAR THAT AINT LOADED TO HELL AND THEN COME SEE ME AND MY LINCOLN....... AND MAKE SURE UCAN PUT IT ON THE FREEWAY..........CLOWN
> *


CHECK THIS HERE OUT CLOWN I PULLED UP AND ALL YOU GUYS DID YES TALK AND THAT LINCOLN ANIT THAT CLEAN I HOP EVERY WEEK SO MY CAR MAY NOT BE SO CLEAN BUT IT STILL LOOKS OK DID WASH IT TO THAT WEEK END IT CAME OUT THERE TO WORK AND IT DID YOUR CLUB IS A LAYITLOW HOPPER AND IF U DID KNOW CHIPPER MY CAQR DRIVE VERY WELL U NEED TO ASK SOMEBODY YOUR CLUB ON MY HIT LIST SO DONT TALK SHIT IF U ANIT GOT SHIT TO PUILL UP CLOWN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Aug 25 2010, 10:37 AM~18402429
> *I NOTICED YOU LIKE TO START SHIT FOR NO REASON AT ALL. I ASKED YOU A SIMPLE QUESTION ABOUT YOU BEIN IN THE HOP AND YOU HAD SOMETHIN SMART TO SAY. BUT I SEE THATS HOW YOU ARE NOW AND REALLY I DONT SEE WHY. BUT I HOPE YOU KEEP IT LOWRIDIN CAUSE THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT.....
> *



HOMIE FOR YOUR YOUR INFO I ALWAYS KEEP IT LOWRIDEING I CAME OUT THERE TO HOP AND I DID THAT SO WHAT U SAYINGU GOT CLUB OUT THERE THAT TAKN SHIT TO ME AND DID'T PULL UP SHIT IE BIG THANGS IS ONE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 25 2010, 11:06 AM~18402668
> *MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT AND DONT LET IT OFF THE TRAILER 2 EXITS UP EITHER U GOT DAMN TRAILER QUEER........... YOUR NEW NAME IS WACK JUAN...... LIL MIDGET :biggrin:
> *



HOMIE THE ONLY REASON I TOW IT CAUSE I WAS PLANING ON DOING A LOT OF HOPPING IF THE CAR BRAKE I CAN TOW IT MY CAR HOME I CAN DRIVE OUT THERE I SEE U DONT KNOW WHO I AM I DRIVE EVERY WHERE NEW BEE WHAT FUNNY IS U GET ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT I TALK TO MUCH BUT I HAD A CAR THERE IN YOUR CITY TO BACK ME UP ALL YOUR HOLE CLUB DID WAS TALK DID'T PULL UP SHIT THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN IN LA BE A MAN AND TAKE THAT LOST BUT HURRY UP AND BUY A CAR CAUSE MINE BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Aug 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18404637
> *AND U LOST TO PANCHO :biggrin:
> *



CAUSE MY CAR BROKE BUT IF THAT HOW U GUYS GET WIN U GOT THAT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 03:39 PM~18404900
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  YEA BUDDY! GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND MADE IT HOME SAFE.... NOW LETS GET SOMETHING GOING N L.A FOR DIEGO TO MAKE THAT TRIP B 4 WE ALL HEAD 2 VEGAS....
> *



WHAT UP BIG SUGE MAKE SURE BIG THANGS AKA LITTLE INCHS BRING A CARS OUT HERE


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 25 2010, 03:39 PM~18404900
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  YEA BUDDY! GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELFS AND MADE IT HOME SAFE.... NOW LETS GET SOMETHING GOING N L.A FOR DIEGO TO MAKE THAT TRIP B 4 WE ALL HEAD 2 VEGAS....
> *


Strictly Ridin really njoyed r selfs homie.... good people and place!!! Lets keep it goin this weekend wit sum bumper chknnnnnnn......... all good!!! Real ridin... Real fun.... hollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 03:06 AM~18409679
> *WHAT UP BIG SUGE MAKE SURE BIG THANGS AKA LITTLE INCHS BRING A CARS OUT HERE
> *


Wud up Big Juan? Keep doin ur thang homie!!! you make it fun out here cuz i know u down 4da hop, win, lose, or draw.......... All Stars n da buildn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 01:51 AM~18409663
> *CHECK THIS HERE OUT CLOWN I PULLED UP AND ALL YOU GUYS DID YES TALK AND THAT LINCOLN ANIT THAT CLEAN I HOP EVERY WEEK SO MY CAR MAY NOT BE SO CLEAN BUT IT STILL LOOKS OK DID WASH IT TO THAT WEEK END IT CAME OUT THERE TO WORK AND IT DID YOUR CLUB IS A LAYITLOW HOPPER AND IF U DID KNOW CHIPPER MY CAQR DRIVE VERY WELL U NEED TO ASK SOMEBODY YOUR CLUB ON MY HIT LIST SO DONT TALK SHIT IF U ANIT GOT SHIT TO PUILL UP CLOWN
> *


Ok get ur shit rite for one I would never jump my car with ur junkyard regal and I don't care of u washed it this one time and I'm glad I'm on ur hit list shit u need to know my name. See I don't waist money on shit cars like urs but I will now just for u Wack wonder Juan. As for talking shit Nooooo I speak truth playa...........


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 01:54 AM~18409665
> *HOMIE FOR YOUR YOUR INFO I ALWAYS KEEP IT LOWRIDEING I CAME OUT THERE TO HOP AND I DID THAT SO WHAT U SAYINGU GOT CLUB OUT THERE THAT TAKN SHIT TO ME AND DID'T PULL UP SHIT IE BIG THANGS IS ONE
> *


Dude ur a fluke and u will never forget the name big thangz and as for that one person who was talking shit to u u need to get at him. U pulling up on my Lincoln is like big al pulling up on u. so get a clue even darryl told ur Wack ass that the 2 cars were completely different and my Lincoln is a real street rider.....


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 26 2010, 07:47 AM~18410496
> *Ok get ur shit rite for one I would never jump my car with ur junkyard regal and I don't care of u washed it this one time and I'm glad I'm on ur hit list shit u need to know my name. See I don't waist money on shit cars like urs but I will now just for u Wack wonder Juan. As for talking shit Nooooo I speak truth playa...........
> *



I HOPE U DONT THINK YOUR LINCOLN IS CLEAN OR SHOW READY U GOT A ONE A DAY PAINT WITH 10 GAL OF CLEAR ON IT LOL AND FAR ASS U SPEAKING THE TRUTH I WAS IN FRONRT OF YOUR CAR DID U HOP ME THAT WHAT I THOUGHT THAT THE DIFFERNT BETWEEN LA AND SD OUT HERE WE HOP ANY AND EVERY BODY SO WHAT THAT TELL ME IS U BROKE AND CANT FIX IT IF IT BRAKE THEY GOT ONE A DAY PAINT SHOP ALL OVER SD SO WHAT TRHE PROBLEM


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 02:01 AM~18409671
> *HOMIE THE ONLY REASON I TOW IT CAUSE I WAS PLANING ON DOING A LOT OF HOPPING IF THE CAR BRAKE I CAN TOW IT MY CAR HOME I CAN DRIVE OUT THERE I SEE U DONT KNOW WHO I AM I DRIVE EVERY WHERE NEW BEE WHAT FUNNY IS U GET ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT I TALK TO MUCH BUT I HAD A CAR THERE IN YOUR CITY TO BACK ME UP ALL YOUR HOLE CLUB DID WAS TALK DID'T PULL UP SHIT THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN IN LA BE A MAN AND TAKE THAT LOST BUT HURRY UP AND BUY A CAR CAUSE MINE  BUILT NOT BOUGHT
> *


WHOAAAAAAA IMMA A NEWBIE ***** NOT I GO BACK PRETTY FAR I JUST OUTTA ALL THIS BS BUT I'M BACK U BETTER ASK SWITCH MAN OR SOME OF THEM WORLD WIDE CATS HELL EVEN MAE MAE AS FOR GETTING ON HERE TALKING, UVE NEVER SEEN ME ON LAYITLOW AND BUYING CARS THAT'S ALREADY BUILT YEA U REALLY DON'T KNOW I'LL LEAVE THAT UP TO U I NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL. I TRUST MY 2 DUDES COREY AND SMOKEY CAN BUILD WHATEVER IS NEEDED FOR THE OCCASION. IT'S COMING WACK JUAN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 26 2010, 07:53 AM~18410524
> *Dude ur a fluke and u will never forget the name big thangz and as for that one person who was talking shit to u u need to get at him. U pulling up on my Lincoln is like big al pulling up on u. so get a clue even darryl told ur Wack ass that the 2 cars were completely different and my Lincoln is a real street rider.....
> *



AS FOR BEING A FLUKE U CLOWN U THE ONE THAT WAS STANDING THERE LOOKING GOOFY WHEN I PULLED UP ON U I MADE YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD AND AS FOR WHAT DARRLY SAID I DONT CARE YOUR CLUB MEMBER WAS TAKEN SHIT SOME ONE FROM YOUR CLUB WAS GOING TO GET IT IF Y HAD ANY HEART U WOULD JUST HOP ME BUT KNOW JUST LIKE AT THE PARK ALL U WANT TO DO IS TALK SHIT ON LAY IT LOW WELL LET JUST STOP TALKN IM CALLING YOUR HOLE CLUB OUT FOR A HOP WHAT UP


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 07:03 AM~18410576
> *I HOPE U DONT THINK YOUR LINCOLN IS CLEAN OR SHOW READY U GOT A ONE A DAY PAINT WITH 10 GAL OF CLEAR ON IT LOL AND FAR ASS U SPEAKING THE TRUTH I WAS IN FRONRT OF YOUR CAR DID U HOP ME THAT WHAT I THOUGHT THAT THE DIFFERNT BETWEEN LA AND SD OUT HERE WE HOP ANY AND EVERY BODY SO WHAT THAT TELL ME IS U BROKE AND CANT FIX IT IF IT BRAKE THEY GOT ONE A DAY PAINT SHOP ALL OVER SD SO WHAT TRHE PROBLEM
> *


ONE A DAY PAINT NEVER THAT'S ALL U BUDDY BUT IF MY CAR SCALE AT 53 WHY IN THE FUCK IMMA JUMP WITH UR CAR DOING 64 IT'S A WAIST OF TIME AND U WON'T CATCH ME ON VIDEO GETTING EMBARRASSED ON SOME SHIT I SEE COMING I'M NOT STUPID DUDE UR FUCKING WEIRD HOMMIE BUT IT'S COOL I KNOW UR SPECIAL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 26 2010, 08:04 AM~18410587
> *WHOAAAAAAA IMMA A NEWBIE ***** NOT I GO BACK PRETTY FAR I JUST OUTTA ALL THIS BS BUT I'M BACK U BETTER ASK SWITCH MAN OR SOME OF THEM WORLD WIDE CATS HELL EVEN MAE MAE AS FOR GETTING ON HERE TALKING, UVE NEVER SEEN ME ON LAYITLOW  AND BUYING CARS THAT'S ALREADY BUILT YEA U REALLY DON'T KNOW I'LL LEAVE THAT UP TO U I NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL. I TRUST MY 2 DUDES COREY AND SMOKEY CAN BUILD WHATEVER IS NEEDED FOR THE OCCASION. IT'S COMING WACK JUAN
> *



NAW ***** U NEED TO ASK THEM ABOUT ME


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 07:08 AM~18410624
> *AS FOR BEING A FLUKE U CLOWN U THE ONE THAT WAS STANDING THERE LOOKING GOOFY WHEN I PULLED UP ON U I MADE YOUR CLUB LOOK BAD AND AS FOR WHAT DARRLY SAID I DONT CARE YOUR CLUB MEMBER WAS TAKEN SHIT SOME ONE FROM YOUR CLUB WAS GOING TO GET IT IF Y HAD ANY HEART U WOULD JUST HOP ME BUT KNOW JUST LIKE AT THE PARK ALL U WANT TO DO IS TALK SHIT ON LAY IT LOW WELL LET JUST STOP TALKN IM CALLING YOUR HOLE CLUB OUT FOR A HOP WHAT UP
> *


CALLING OUT THE HOLE CLUB U WILL JUST GET FROM ONE CAR SHIT I THINK UR THE NEWBIE IN THIS SHIT AND TRYING TO GET A NAME BUT DON'T TRIP U GOT IT COMING AND U WILL FEEL THE WRATH SO GO LOAD UR CAR UP SOME MORE FUCKING HEAVYWEIGHT..... :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 07:09 AM~18410632
> *NAW ***** U NEED TO ASK THEM ABOUT ME
> *


YEA I HAVE AND THEM BITCHES SAID U WAS ALL HEAD AND NO SHAFT...... :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 26 2010, 08:13 AM~18410669
> *CALLING OUT THE HOLE CLUB U WILL JUST GET FROM ONE CAR SHIT I THINK UR THE NEWBIE IN THIS SHIT AND TRYING TO GET A NAME BUT DON'T TRIP U GOT IT COMING AND U WILL FEEL THE WRATH SO GO LOAD UR CAR UP SOME MORE FUCKING HEAVYWEIGHT..... :biggrin:  :angry:
> *



IM LOMA JUST SPEND MONEY U ANIT GOT AND BUY SOME ONE CAR OUT THERE OR BUY A LA CAR CAUSE U CANT BUILD ONE SO HOW LONG DO I GOT TO WAIT MR BIG THANG FOR A HOP


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 26 2010, 07:15 AM~18410684
> *YEA I HAVE AND THEM BITCHES SAID U WAS ALL HEAD AND NO SHAFT...... :0
> *


I GOT SHIT TO DO SO U HAVE A GOOD DAY AND KEEP THINKING ABOUT BIG THANGZ........ WACK WONDER JUAN......... :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Aug 26 2010, 08:16 AM~18410698
> *I GOT SHIT TO DO SO U HAVE A GOOD DAY AND KEEP THINKING ABOUT BIG THANGZ........ WACK WONDER JUAN......... :biggrin:
> *



OK MR ONE A DAY PAINT


----------



## 77caprice (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18408956
> *and it was workin!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YEA I GONA EAT SOME CORN BREAD BUT THERE WILL BE SOME GREENS ALONE SIDE THEM;;WHAT UP;;</span>


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*THESE FUCKEN CARS DROVE MY ASS CRAZY THESE LAST FEW WEEKS!! *


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 26 2010, 04:03 AM~18409673
> *CAUSE MY CAR BROKE BUT IF THAT HOW U GUYS GET WIN U GOT THAT
> *


  :thumbsdown: :buttkick: YOUR CAR BROKE


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 10:51 AM~18411443
> *  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: YOUR CAR BROKE
> *


BACK BUMMPER PANCHO


























:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:drama: :naughty: :drama: :run:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Aug 25 2010, 07:29 PM~18406434
> *bring you best hopper n were that green shirt we talked about when you was on TRUCHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I REMEMBER THAT SHIRT .... MAN IM A 25 YEAR OLD VET!!! HAHAHAAA IM GOING TO LA SATURDAY YOUR CAR READY??????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 11:23 AM~18411686
> *BACK BUMMPER PANCHO
> 
> 
> ...


BACK BUMPER PANCH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: STREET FAME/ GHETTOFAB


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

PV bring back big red :drama:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18412730
> *BACK BUMPER PANCH!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STREET FAME/ GHETTOFAB
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 26 2010, 01:53 PM~18412784
> *PV bring back big red :drama:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 26 2010, 01:56 PM~18412811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 26 2010, 11:53 AM~18412784
> *PV bring back big red :drama:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 09:23 AM~18411686
> *BACK BUMMPER PANCHO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Aug 26 2010, 02:29 PM~18413006
> *:wave:
> *




















WILL BE READY IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 01:45 PM~18412730
> *BACK BUMPER PANCH!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STREET FAME/ GHETTOFAB
> *


GROUPE STREET FAME GHETTOFAB :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 01:58 PM~18413233
> *GROUPE  STREET FAME GHETTOFAB  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 02:58 PM~18413233
> *GROUPE  STREET FAME GHETTOFAB  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMIT PANCH YOU SHOWING PEOPLE HOW ITS DONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18413286
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMIT PANCH YOU SHOWING PEOPLE HOW ITS DONE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 12:40 PM~18412701
> *I REMEMBER THAT SHIRT ....  MAN IM A 25 YEAR OLD VET!!! HAHAHAAA  IM GOING TO LA SATURDAY YOUR CAR READY??????
> *


yeo give me a call when you on your way ma nig :biggrin:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 12:52 PM~18413183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*COULDNT WAIT HUH! :biggrin: *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 26 2010, 01:12 PM~18412911
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Aug 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18416646
> *COULDNT WAIT HUH! :biggrin:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

had fun...ill be bac...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 26 2010, 01:52 PM~18413183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got that thing down at the farm or something I see a horse stable in the background  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 28 2010, 01:09 PM~18428549
> *You got that thing down at the farm or something I see a horse stable in the background  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------

